# From 100 ct Humidor straight to a Wineador.



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Let me start off this post by stating that my 100 ct Humidor has not even arrived yet! It should be arriving on Monday 7/8/13 in the evening. I currently own a 20ct humidor. I was planning on building a coolidor until I noticed this section of the forum. I said to myself, since I plan on purchasing over 400-600 cigars in the next few months, why not build a wineador right off the bat since it fits my budget!

I'm contemplating which wine cooler to buy. Here are my three choices:

Edgestar 28
Price: 165.80+0(shipping) = 165.80

Koldfront 28
Price: 169.49+59(shipping) = 228.49

NewAir AW281E 28
Price: 265.13+0(shipping [Qualifies for Amazon Prime]) = 265.13

I'm leaning towards NewAir but I want everyone's opinion on which one is best.

Any suggestions on which is the best post or poster I should look out for in terms of building the wineador and what specific items to purchase ?

Thanks in advance and happy smoking!:smoke2:


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

So I decided on purchasing the NewAir AW281E 28. Now, is it possible for me to put in the Cigar Oasis II XL electronic cigar humidifier (179.95) in the NewAir AW281E 28? Where would the Cigar Oasis II XL power cord be used in order to power it? Would it go through the door of the NewAir? I plan on purchasing this today, so if you guys can help me out with these questions, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Lifting and Smoking said:


> So I decided on purchasing the NewAir AW281E 28. Now, is it possible for me to put in the Cigar Oasis II XL electronic cigar humidifier (179.95) in the NewAir AW281E 28? Where would the Cigar Oasis II XL power cord be used in order to power it? Would it go through the door of the NewAir? I plan on purchasing this today, so if you guys can help me out with these questions, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Ok. I'm going to answer own question. I'm going to be purchasing the HYDRA-LG Commercial Series Electronic Humidifier(148.95) instead of the Oasis. Apparently, they have a paper thin power cord, which will work perfectly for the NewAir.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

My current buy list:

1- NewAir AW281E 28 (265.13)
1- HYDRA-LG Commercial Series Electronic Humidifier (148.95)
1- Xikar Rectangular Digital Hygrometer (24.15)
4- Spanish Cedar Trays (11.95)

That's it for now. Will provide updates.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Should I buy more than 1 Xikar Rectangular Digital Hygrometer or is 1 sufficient?


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok. So I dove right in and made the purchases! Will write back a detailed trip report.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

In my opinion, the electric humidifiers are a bit overkill. They only put out humidity, and can't absorb any. You could save some money and use beads. That's what I use and they work great. A super cheap option is also kitty litter, but I don't know much about it. Heck, boveda packs even work if you use enough of them. 

As far as the number of hygros, one should be enough if you're confident that it's calibrated correctly and you're getting accurate readings. I have 2 in mine, just in case one starts to slip. Although my beads have been holding steady as a rock for months now.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on your decision Rich. Sounds like you will keep us updated along the way which build threads are always some of my favorites to follow. 

It didn't take me long after joining Puff that I had to go down a similar path just wish I had the budget for a wineador as opposed to my coolidor! Good luck on the build my friend!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> In my opinion, the electric humidifiers are a bit overkill. They only put out humidity, and can't absorb any. You could save some money and use beads. That's what I use and they work great. A super cheap option is also kitty litter, but I don't know much about it. Heck, boveda packs even work if you use enough of them.
> 
> As far as the number of hygros, one should be enough if you're confident that it's calibrated correctly and you're getting accurate readings. I have 2 in mine, just in case one starts to slip. Although my beads have been holding steady as a rock for months now.


Yes, the electric humidifier might have been overkill. In retrospect, I should have waited an hour to see this response! I, unfortunately, was impatient and bought it anyway. I'm still going to use a pound of beads regardless on the bottom of the wineador.

Thanks Erik for addressing my questions, especially the number of hygrometers. I plan on calibrating the hygrometer using the salt test.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

RayJax said:


> Congrats on your decision Rich. Sounds like you will keep us updated along the way which build threads are always some of my favorites to follow.
> 
> It didn't take me long after joining Puff that I had to go down a similar path just wish I had the budget for a wineador as opposed to my coolidor! Good luck on the build my friend!


Thanks, Ray. I will definitely keep you guys posted. I just can't wait for my shipment to arrive! Luckily I have Amazon Prime so I don't have to pay any shipping costs to get my wineador setup and it should arrive by Wednesday.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

If you're dropping this much cash on everything, spring for a boveda calibration kit instead of the salt test.

I only run a pound of beads in my wineador and haven't had an issue. I have about half on the bottom, a medium heartfelt tube in each of my 3 drawers, then the rest in a shallow dish up top. I might pick up another half pound eventually just to help it rebound a bit faster, but I'm in no big rush. I'll probably do it before winter though because since I left the drain hole open, I had to add some water more often than I should have.


----------



## Domster (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi All! Don't want to jump in on your thread, but I too have a questions. I have an old wine fridge that went out on we two years ago and its been collecting dust in my basement. My question is, is there any reason why I cant use it for my cigars??I was thinking I would line the shelves with spanish cedar, my house and current 100 count, overstuffed humidor is at 70 degrees so why does it need to work. It has a great seal, is great looking and should be perfect. Am I missing something...what should I be concerned about??? Appreciate any incite??


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> If you're dropping this much cash on everything, spring for a boveda calibration kit instead of the salt test.
> 
> I only run a pound of beads in my wineador and haven't had an issue. I have about half on the bottom, a medium heartfelt tube in each of my 3 drawers, then the rest in a shallow dish up top. I might pick up another half pound eventually just to help it rebound a bit faster, but I'm in no big rush. I'll probably do it before winter though because since I left the drain hole open, I had to add some water more often than I should have.


Thanks for the suggestion. Will consider it.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Double posted.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Domster said:


> Hi All! Don't want to jump in on your thread, but I too have a questions. I have an old wine fridge that went out on we two years ago and its been collecting dust in my basement. My question is, is there any reason why I cant use it for my cigars??I was thinking I would line the shelves with spanish cedar, my house and current 100 count, overstuffed humidor is at 70 degrees so why does it need to work. It has a great seal, is great looking and should be perfect. Am I missing something...what should I be concerned about??? Appreciate any incite??


I don't think there's really any concern. I'd test out the humidity and temperature for a few days before I consider adding any cigars in it however.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

The perk to having a working wine fridge would be temp control. Other than that, it's for looks over a cooler and cost when comparing large storage options such as cabinet/end table type humidors. If you don't have to worry about temperature too much, then no it doesn't need to work.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

I feel like a kid waiting to open up his presents for Christmas! I want to have my wineador setup now!


----------



## MUNKY (Jun 24, 2013)

any pics?


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

Rich, I would say my advice is unsolicited (and so would my kids sometimes) but you started a thread and for some reason Puff chose to advertise it on their daily email so, in fact, the advice appears to be solicited after all. Observations: 1) You joined this site a few days ago and appear eager to dive in 2) 1 is apparent when you posted a question seemingly to get the advice of seasoned herfers and proceeded to post several more when you didn't get the immediate gratification of response as in a text message. 3) There are many great threads in this site to research questions if you are patient enough to search for them. 4) Because of 1, 2, & 3, I am not going to waste my time posting the links for you. However, I will tell you that through looking for some of those threads I found quite a few relating to Wineadors. Wineadors are important to me because I live in AZ where summer temps rise to 120+ but we don't cool the house to 67 degrees no matter what time of year. So temp control is important because if you read other threads regarding temp and humidity, and you are using this site as a reference, you will note that 67% humidity & 67 degrees are the "ideal" conditions to store cigars. I say all this as the lead up to my situation. I started a few years ago with a Herfador, then I upgraded to a couple of coolidors and used Boveda packets exclusively. I purchased a wine fridge from Craig's list that was defective (but I got what I paid for) then I got a wine fridge from openboxdirect.com. I have used Kitty litter in trays that come from frozen microwave dinners since I bought my first wine fridge. In the arid humidity of AZ I have maintained ROCK SOLID humidity control of 67% - 70% since I started. I never would have guessed that I could use Kitty litter to maintain humidity for my cigars if I had not followed the threads on this site. Look at my post numbers. I have done a lot more looking, reading, following, and perusing than posting and I have learned a lot from the wizened old owls at this site. There are plenty of members on this site willing to offer their advice and will do so if they perceive a genuine interest. They are also quick to post an "attaboy" to encourage us newbies. So, in closing, I say patience and look more than you post. I believe that I have learned the whole point of cigar smoking is patience; take the time to enjoy the cigars. I started with 10 - 15 cigars i a travel herfador and I am up to over 400 in just a few years. There are many ways to skin the cat and enjoy the experience but I ca say if you are looking for advice here, give people the chance to answer your questions......it may save you a few bucks.:ss


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

I got my wine cooler yesterday. A day faster than I thought! Will post pics later tonight.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

MUNKY said:


> any pics?


Will post later tonight.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

jmaloneaz said:


> Rich, I would say my advice is unsolicited (and so would my kids sometimes) but you started a thread and for some reason Puff chose to advertise it on their daily email so, in fact, the advice appears to be solicited after all. Observations: 1) You joined this site a few days ago and appear eager to dive in 2) 1 is apparent when you posted a question seemingly to get the advice of seasoned herfers and proceeded to post several more when you didn't get the immediate gratification of response as in a text message. 3) There are many great threads in this site to research questions if you are patient enough to search for them. 4) Because of 1, 2, & 3, I am not going to waste my time posting the links for you. However, I will tell you that through looking for some of those threads I found quite a few relating to Wineadors. Wineadors are important to me because I live in AZ where summer temps rise to 120+ but we don't cool the house to 67 degrees no matter what time of year. So temp control is important because if you read other threads regarding temp and humidity, and you are using this site as a reference, you will note that 67% humidity & 67 degrees are the "ideal" conditions to store cigars. I say all this as the lead up to my situation. I started a few years ago with a Herfador, then I upgraded to a couple of coolidors and used Boveda packets exclusively. I purchased a wine fridge from Craig's list that was defective (but I got what I paid for) then I got a wine fridge from openboxdirect.com. I have used Kitty litter in trays that come from frozen microwave dinners since I bought my first wine fridge. In the arid humidity of AZ I have maintained ROCK SOLID humidity control of 67% - 70% since I started. I never would have guessed that I could use Kitty litter to maintain humidity for my cigars if I had not followed the threads on this site. Look at my post numbers. I have done a lot more looking, reading, following, and perusing than posting and I have learned a lot from the wizened old owls at this site. There are plenty of members on this site willing to offer their advice and will do so if they perceive a genuine interest. They are also quick to post an "attaboy" to encourage us newbies. So, in closing, I say patience and look more than you post. I believe that I have learned the whole point of cigar smoking is patience; take the time to enjoy the cigars. I started with 10 - 15 cigars i a travel herfador and I am up to over 400 in just a few years. There are many ways to skin the cat and enjoy the experience but I ca say if you are looking for advice here, give people the chance to answer your questions......it may save you a few bucks.:ss


Thanks for the advice John. Highly appreciated!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Update:

Yesterday I put 2 cups of distilled water in a bowl and mixed it with 6 tablespoons of baking soda. Then I used a rag and dipped it into the mixture and wiped the insides of the wineador and plan on keeping it closed for 24 hours. Today, I plan on inserting newspapers and put little containers filled with baking soda while the Cooler is turned on for another 24 hours.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

My NewAir Package that arrived yesterday.








Newspaper and baking soda to remove the plastic smell.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, my pictures aren't showing. I can post links now because my post count is over 30. Is there any site you guys suggest I use to upload these pictures and post links so you guys can see them?


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Unfortunately, my pictures aren't showing. I can post links now because my post count is over 30. Is there any site you guys suggest I use to upload these pictures and post links so you guys can see them?


TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Beeman said:


> TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


Thanks for this. Luckily my pictures are showing up somehow now that I'm viewing this forum at work.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm planning to put my cigars in once I get my spanish cedar trays and the humidity within my cooler is anywhere between 65-70%. In the meantime, should I put the newspapers and baking soda in for another 24 hours, or should I just air it out for a few days?


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

So I decided to take out the crumpled up newspapers and just put in a big bowl of baking soda for 24 hours with the NewAir turned on. Afterwards, I plan on opening the door and airing it out for a couple of days. Hopefully by then most of the plastic odor will be gone.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

It looks like I'm going to end up getting a few drawers and shelves from the wineadors website. Their custom made stuff is really spectacular.


----------



## Lou_40 (Jun 3, 2013)

Gee, you are posting and moving forward at lightening speed. I started a new wineador setup about June 5 and if I stay on schedule, will have it complete (including Forrest's trays) with in another two weeks!

Suggest you order the 4 tray basic setup; am sure you will want to include the priority built fee also for "faster delivery"!

Hope you have been using the search feature! Lots of good info on all of the questions your have raised.

Good Luck! :rockon:


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Lou_40 said:


> Gee, you are posting and moving forward at lightening speed. I started a new wineador setup about June 5 and if I stay on schedule, will have it complete (including Forrest's trays) with in another two weeks!
> 
> Suggest you order the 4 tray basic setup; am sure you will want to include the priority built fee also for "faster delivery"!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion Harry. I just received my 5 spanish cedar trays yesterday and realized that the drawers won't be necessary, at least for the time being. However, I might just get 5 shelves from forest.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Updated pic:







In this pic is the following:

NewAir AW281E 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler 
HYDRA-LG Commercial Series Electronic Humidifier 
Xikar Rectangular Digital Hygrometer
3 Xikar Crystal Humidifier Jar 4 oz. (4th one is coming)
5 Spanish Cedar Trays

I'm going to wait another 24 hours to see where the humidity and temp is before I decide to put in my cigars. I have less than a hundred so far but I plan on adding another 200-300 cigars in the next few months.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Added my cigars a few hours ago as the humidity was between 65-70% and temperature hovering around 65-70 degrees.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Ordered the 4 drawer set with vented drawers option yesterday. Will keep you guys posted with updated pics when they arrive.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Quick question open to anyone. I was planning on purchasing the hardwood upgrades from Forest but decided not too. Has anyone put wood finish on their drawers from wineadors.com on their own? If you have, please share which brand is best, how to go about applying it, and how long you have to wait for it to dry before placing the drawers into the wineador. Thanks!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Quick update. I removed my HYDRA-LG Commercial Series Electronic Humidifier from my wineador. Felt it was unnecessary and put too much water in the wineador. Just going to use it to jumpstart the humidity in my wineador when it gets low in humidity when I receive my drawers.


----------



## Tommystephen01 (Jul 19, 2013)

here, i find very useful information related with wineador
Thanks for discuss such a good thing


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Tommystephen01 said:


> here, i find very useful information related with wineador
> Thanks for discuss such a good thing


Not a problem Tommy. I'm glad I can help.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Another update: The humidity went down to the lows 60's in my wineador so I decided to put back my HYDRA-LG Commercial Series Electronic Humidifier in the wineador to bring my humidity back up to the high 60's. It also prompted me to purchase 1 lbs of 70% Rh Heartfelt beads with a large Nylon Mesh bag. I already have 4 4oz gels in my wineador. Hopefully placing the beads will solve the humidity issues. Will keep you posted when my beads arrive.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Rich, you need to slow down a bit. I understand the anxiety of getting things going as Im in the same boat but you will learn quickly that the hobby of collecting and smoking cigars requires patience. I think the only hobby that is worse is that of a wine enthusiast like the wifey. With that you dont wait weeks or months, you wait YEARS!

Looking at that monstrosity of an active humidifier its not only overkill, its nuclear annihilation! You will never be able to control humidity with that as its just too much. When it cuts on it will over saturate then the decline will take too long and what you end up with is one of the worst things you can do to your sticks, the Yo Yo effect of the RH. Think of it in the realms of a household central AC. Most folks think that bigger is better but this is far from the truth. Under sized will actually work better than over sized. When its time for it to turn on an over sized unit will quickly cool the air and cycle off. Problem with that is it doesnt allow enough time for latent cooling to be completed nor time for things in the environment to cool. So what you get is something that cycles on and off constantly with the temp being great so long as its running then not so great when it cycles off. The same goes for that monster humidifier. It will over saturate the air in the humi then leave it starving. 

What I ordered up for mine is 2 pounds of HF beads and that will be the only thing in it. I went a round with the gel already and it also over saturated in time with my ambient not being so high that it should do that. My house stays pretty much around 50% RH year round with the AC keeping it down in the summer and a humidifier installed on the central heat and air to keep it up in the winter months. I did without the humidifier in my home for quite some time but got tired of dry nasal passages and not being able to move and touch anything without getting zapped by static electricity in the winter months.

Im not saying that an active humidifier with a combo of beads cant work although I wouldnt do it, what I am saying is dont put a 572 Hemi engine in a dodge neon.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Rob. Thanks for letting me know that the constant change in Rh is bad for the cigars. I wasn't aware of this. I figured since I jumped the gun initially and bought the electronic humidifier I thought I might as well use it in some fashion, although in retrospect, it was truly overkill and unnecessary. Once I get my drawers from forrest and place the drawers in my wineador, I suspect the Rh to get in the low 60's so I'll probably use the humdifier for a day just to jumpstart the humidity in the 65-70% range (or maybe I should just scrap this plan altogether?). Once I get the Heartfelt beads, hopefully the humidity will stay consistently in the 65-70% range.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I would scrap the humidifier for this purpose completely. Depending on what the RH is in the box when you get the drawers in it and start seasoning would dictate how you put the HF beads in. If its really low then spritz the beads for 50% clear and 50% still opaque and add a few sponges on saucers damped with DW and heat them slightly in the microwave first. Not to the point of giving off steam, just really good and warm. Dont run the cooling during the seasoning process. Once the humidity reaches the desired level plug in the cooler. The RH will drop when the unti cools but will rebound once the temp is settled. If the humidity is too high initially then just toss the beads in uncharged to pull it back down. Most likely the latter will not be the case. Once the temp and humidity are as desired pull the sponges and you are set.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Rob! Well detailed and explained thoroughly. Thanks once again and happy smoking!


----------



## cyclontzy (Jul 30, 2013)

I just started a new venture as well, I'm new to cigars I've had a desktop and 100 ct, for a month or so, and I've had AC cranking in my house for the whole time, but recently it's been quite cool where im at, and without the air blasting i cant get temp below 75-78. Tired of the paranoia about temperature. I picked up a NewAir AW280E, and some trays and some more beads from CH today, just waiting to get everything in.

It looks like you picked up relatively the same model. How hard was it to get the plastic smell out of it? I read that that's a pain, and how did you decide to cover the plug? thanks for any help.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

cyclontzy said:


> It looks like you picked up relatively the same model. How hard was it to get the plastic smell out of it? I read that that's a pain, and how did you decide to cover the plug? thanks for any help.


seems to be hit or miss. mine had no discernable odor upon arrival. i just left the door open to aerate it while waiting on the drawers to get built by forrest.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

cyclontzy said:


> I just started a new venture as well, I'm new to cigars I've had a desktop and 100 ct, for a month or so, and I've had AC cranking in my house for the whole time, but recently it's been quite cool where im at, and without the air blasting i cant get temp below 75-78. Tired of the paranoia about temperature. I picked up a NewAir AW280E, and some trays and some more beads from CH today, just waiting to get everything in.
> 
> It looks like you picked up relatively the same model. How hard was it to get the plastic smell out of it? I read that that's a pain, and how did you decide to cover the plug? thanks for any help.


Sure thing. What I did is mixed some baking soda in a cup of distilled water, dipped a cloth in the mixture, wiped the insides of the wineador, and closed the door for a day. Then the next day, I put a bunch of crumpled newspapers along with a container of baking soda for another day with the door closed. Then the day after that I cleaned out the baking soda residue with a wet cloth and left the cooler open for another day. That's how I ended up doing it. I hope that helps.


----------



## cyclontzy (Jul 30, 2013)

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Sure thing. What I did is mixed some baking soda in a cup of distilled water, dipped a cloth in the mixture, wiped the insides of the wineador, and closed the door for a day. Then the next day, I put a bunch of crumpled newspapers along with a container of baking soda for another day with the door closed. Then the day after that I cleaned out the baking soda residue with a wet cloth and left the cooler open for another day. That's how I ended up doing it. I hope that helps.


Ahh ok, what about the plug?


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

cyclontzy said:


> Ahh ok, what about the plug?


Oh that's right, I forgot to mention that. The first day I didn't plug but for the second day I did. You can either plug it in or off for the first day.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

I received my heartfelt beads yesterday. Going to purchase some distilled water after work so I can pour some in the beads before I place them in the cooler. Will keep you guys updated.


----------

